# Question about my WiFi card driver



## R3v4n (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to know if my WiFi card (Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300) is supported ?

Thanks,
Revan


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2011)

See this thread.


----------



## R3v4n (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you very much for your answer.

And it's a very good news because my card is supported :-D


----------

